# vob-Datei in Webformat umwandeln



## mikkele (15. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe folgende Frage: 
Ich habe eine vob-Datei (20 Min. lang, 1 GB groß)
Jetzt sollte ich 10 Minuten (Min. 2 bis Min. 12) in ein Format und eine Größe bringen, dass man es im Web anschauen kann. (optimal wären so um die 500 x 300 px)

Ich werkle jetzt schon den ganzen Tag mit Format-Factory und dem Windows Movie-Player rum.
Ich bekomme das einfach nicht unter 30 MB, ohne dass es halbwegs ne Qualität hat.
Hab auch schon mit dem AVS-Videoconverter probiert.

Hat hier irgend jmd einen Tipp für mich?
Welches Format (mov, mpg, wmv, avi?) für's Web geeignet ist, sollte ich dann aber besser im Webmasterforum fragen, aber ich bin auch hierzu für Antworten dankbar 

lg
Michael


----------



## Maik (15. September 2009)

Hi,

wie wäre es mit Flash (*.swf, *.flv)?

mfg Maik


----------



## m guckn (15. September 2009)

SUPER
http://www.pcwelt.de/downloads/grafik_videomultimedia/86505/super_2009/index.html

Ist wirklich Freeware, und konvertiert dir auch ohne Umwege von VOB zu SWF.

Herstellerseite hab ich mal nicht verlinkt, das sucht man sich den Wolf nach dem Download :-(


----------



## mikkele (16. September 2009)

swf und flv hab ich auch schon probiert, ich bekomm das aber auch nicht unter 23 MB.

bei diesen Formaten habe ich das Problem, dass ich ein flash- bin und nicht weiß, wie ich das mit vorspulen, pause, usw. machen kann. :-(
Deshalb hätte ich lieber eine mov, avi oder ähnliches gehabt.

Ich lade mir gerade die Freeware runter, und schau, ob ich das da in ein geeignetes Format bekomme.

Liebe Grüße
Michael

... also ich habe mit dem Programm jetzt eine MOV-Datei gemacht (bei output-Video-Codec habe ich flashVideo eingegeben) und die Datei (20 Min.) hat 39 MB in einer relativ guten Qualität.
Wenn ich jetzt davon nur 10 Min brauche, könnte ich es unter 20 MB schaffen, oder?
jetzt muss ich nur noch nach dem geeigneten Prog googeln...oder jemand hat schon einen Tipp für mich


----------



## Fizzy (1. November 2009)

Am Besten ist das Flash-Format (FLV), wie es bsw. auch von YouTube verwendet wird. 7 Minuten Video sollte man damit in 30 MB bekommen. FormatFactory kann auch ins FLV-Format umwandeln. Mit FormatFactory kenne ich mich aber leider nicht so gut aus.

Ich benutze zur Umwandlung das Freeware-Programm "Any Video Converter". Damit kann man alle gängigen Videoformate in FLV umwandeln und bei der Umwandlung auch gleich die Bildgröße ändern.
http://any-video-converter.soft-ware.net/download.asp

Wenn man die FLV-Videos wie bei YouTube direkt auf der eigenen Webseite abspielen will, benötigt man noch einen SWF Flash Player.
Open Source FLV-Player => http://open-source-flv-player.soft-ware.net/download.asp
Damit kann man dann das Video wie bei YouTube auf der eigenen Webseite präsentieren.


----------

